

Six Strikes Anti-Piracy Plan Delayed Till 2013 - ihuman
http://torrentfreak.com/six-strikes-anti-piracy-plan-delayed-till-121128/

======
charonn0
I'm glad I switched to a more customer-friendly ISP.

